# Pringles cans for molds?



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

Has anyone used the pringles can for a mold? If so did you take the bottom off or not? How do you use one? i have several empty cans and am wanting to use these for molds if possible.

Karla


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I've used them a couple times. I left the bottom on, lined with a tube of freezer paper and saran wrap on the bottom and poured soap in. They work pretty good.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

hmmmm never thought of that!


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

How do you keep it from sticking to the bottom of the can? I think this would be a cheap way to make a soap mold if you are in a pinch.

Karla


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

first like said above line the bottom with the sarah wrap and put in your freezer paper then pour in a thin layer in the bottom and let it set up a bit. (maybe even use some shredded up old soap melted done a day ahead of time) then make your soap you want and pour in.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

> first like said above line the bottom with the sarah wrap


Sorry didn't see that! :blush2 I will give it a try and see what we come up with!

Karla


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

All I do is spray it with Pam (or the equivilant). Then after it sits for 24 hours or more (usually more) you simply peel it away and it should release from the bottom easily.


----------



## Moonbeam (Oct 6, 2009)

I have done them several times and I don't line them or anything, however to take the soap out I peel the can off the soap, so I sacrifice the can. I haven't had a problem at all.


----------



## icboers (Feb 1, 2009)

I wouldn't mind sacrificing the can as they have been having them on sale recently and I can get them pretty cheap. Plus coupons! 

Karla


----------



## mullerslanefarm (Sep 12, 2009)

be sure not to insulate when using pringles cans ... and don't put them right next to each other either!

They can get so hot that the soap will actually start to tunnel (leaving huge holes in the soap)


----------



## mullerslanefarm (Sep 12, 2009)

I use about 1.5 lb of oils per pringle can


----------



## Samilyn1981 (Oct 6, 2009)

Great Idea! I have a soap mold that I just got, but I am thinking that I want to make a 1 lb starter batch! I just happen to have an empty pringle can. I am going to give it a whirl with the pam spray.


----------



## boopie (Sep 7, 2009)

I used a Crystal Light can once (a little smaller than a pringles can). I cut out the bottom of the can, then just put freezer paper inside the can, it rolled around the can very easily; I overlapped just a little. On the open end, I tripled a piece of saran wrap and held it in place with a few rubber bands. You didn't have to measure the freezer wrap because if it was a longer at the top, it didn't matter. made the soap doing RTCP, poured into the mold and put a towel over the top. When it was ready to unmold, I peeled away the can and threw it away, let it sit and it made really nice sized round guest soaps.


----------

